# What to feed Dart Frogs?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I just got my first Dart Frog (Patricia).

I bought the Fly Culture with him of course.

But my question is do Poison Dart Frogs eat anything besides Flies?

Maybe tiny crickets?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

This link should get you started.

There are many options to feeding but the flies will probably be your staple.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/11865-good-threads-read-beginners.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You need to be dusting your fruit flies with calcium and vitamin supplements. A great, all in one dusting powder is Repashy Calcium Plus. Make sure to get another culture started right away. Most of us will start new cultures every single week.
You can also establish microfauna in your viv, like springtails and isopods. Here is a thread to get you started culturing those. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I have Exo Terra Calcium that I use for my Bearded Dragons.

Is that OK to use with my Dart Frog?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

that Frog Guy said:


> I have Exo Terra Calcium that I use for my Bearded Dragons.
> 
> Is that OK to use with my Dart Frog?


You will want to use a verity of supplements. If you want to use just one, I would suggest Repashy Calcium Plus. I personally rotate between the Repashy Calcium Plus, Hertivite (currently I am using Repashy SuperVite), and Rep-Cal Calcium with D3.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Would the Exo Terra Calcium do anything bad to Frogs?

What would happen to Frogs if you do not use Calcium?


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I feed mine pizza on Saturdays. Scrambled eggs every morning for breakfast. 

Maybe you shoulda bought Amanda and Greg's book too!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have used Exo-Terra supplements in my rotation. I do not use just one supplement brand. You can feed rice flour beetles, springtails, isopods, pinhead crickets, bean beatles, ect. Grab a book, look for care sheets, and ask questions from the seller. They should back the frogs they sell with information. One of the key components of keeping dart frogs and having success is set-up and maintaining cultures of food. It something I struggle with at times.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

How many Flies should I feed him every day?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

How big is it? What is its age? How big of a habitat are you using?

I feed adult frogs about a dime size amount of a single and a quarter size amount for a pair every other day.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

It is very Small (Patricia).

It is in a 10 Gallon Tank.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

this should be similar 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/78887-how-many-melanogasters-feed-leuc-froglet.html


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

If you just bought the culture the day you bought frogs, you will definitly need to start cultures soon. If you wait to long, then your current culture will get too old and stop producing flies, and then you won't be able to feed you frogs flies. I currently have 8 fly cultures for my two frogs. 

What I think would be best is for you to buy this book by Amanda and greg Sihler ASAP: Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Complete Herp Care) (9780793828937): Amanda Sihler, Greg Sihler: Books

I reccomend this to a lot of people. It is a complete guide on everything. Words cannot describe how good this book is. Please buy this book.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

that Frog Guy said:


> It is very Small (Patricia).
> 
> It is in a 10 Gallon Tank.


I would go with a dime sized portion.

One culture is not enough, I would order a 4 pack from Josh's Frogs and request two freshly started and two producing. If you call and tell them your situation they will set you up right with flies. Get your culturing media (ordered or find recipe) cup, lids, together (or ordered) and make cultures from your producing cultures. 

Consider getting a book, take a look at my site.


----------



## ShelbyFFS (Apr 30, 2012)

I only have a couple frogs, but luckily I have other things that eat flies. Otherwise, its a lot of lies in cultures nothing eats.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

I like how nobody has flamed anyone in here.


----------

